# "Greenhouse" bees spread disease to wild bees



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Wed Jul 23, 11:02 AM ET

WASHINGTON (Reuters) - Disease spread to wild bees from commercially bred bees used for pollination in agriculture greenhouses may be playing a role in the mysterious decline in North American bee populations, researchers said on Tuesday. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080723/sc_nm/bees_disease_dc_2

(Ummm, they seem to be studying commercial bumblebees and applying their findings to honeybees). :shrug:


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

ladycat said:


> Wed Jul 23, 11:02 AM ET
> (Ummm, they seem to be studying commercial bumblebees and applying their findings to honeybees). :shrug:


I followed the links to the actual "research" paper, which was published in an online "scientific journal". According to this journal's website (www.plosone.org) _"PLoS journals use a business model in which our expensesâincluding those of peer review, journal production, and online hosting and archivingâare recovered in part by charging a publication fee to the authors or research sponsors for each article they publish."_

While their research on bumblebees may have some merit, their logic tying it to honeybees and CCD is wildly speculative. It seems like they are trying to piggyback on the widescale press coverage of CCD in order to get some attention for their bumblebee study.


----------

